# Ppm/ph/ec Question



## ladidadidadi (Sep 3, 2007)

How do you lower ur PPM in your res-o-vor, and what should it be @ for mid size plants?

It is around 5.7 PH /1400 PPM right now.. Is that too high? How do I lower the PPM?

Using:
Hydroton
Rockwool
Distilled water

Nutes:
Pure Karma
Pure Blend Pro


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi again. Sorry I should have taken the time to explain when you asked the question the first time. If you want to lower the ppm in your resevoir add phd water until you have it where you want it. If your res is full you would have to drain some water out first. The other part of your question depends on what the nutes you are using recommend. 1400ppm sounds extremly high. Thats as ec of 2.8, not recommended by the sources i have looked at until full flowering. For vegging plants around 1.8 ec or 900 ppm. VV


----------



## ladidadidadi (Sep 4, 2007)

Hey thanks man...

I still don't understand tho.. 

How do I know what they reccommend? It doesn't say PPM on the label..

-K-

So, Lets say my PH is @ 5.8 in my res.. And a PPM of 1280..

What would I add to lower it to 900 PPM? I don't get the whole PH'd water thing.. Or atleast what to PH the water too, to lower it.. 

HASTA


----------



## VictorVIcious (Sep 4, 2007)

The two of them are seperate issues. For most hobby growers you ph your water first. For the medium you are using that ph is fine. PPM is a measurement of the nutriuent content in the water. More water, less parts/million, because there are more millions. The label may give you an ideal ec, like 1.8. This stands for electrical conductivity and is dependant on the total dissolved solid (TDS) in the solution. The BlueLab Truncheon I use give me the ec and has a conversion scale for ppm. !.8 EC= 900 ppm. I know it can seem confusing, stay with it. VV


----------



## bubblerking (Sep 5, 2007)

ladidadidadi said:


> Hey thanks man...
> 
> I still don't understand tho..
> 
> ...


 Drain your res and refill only add 60 percent of your nuts than what you added in the first place that got you 1280 ppm that should get you around 850 to 900


----------



## RocklandDale (Sep 14, 2007)

HELLO LADI
TO LOWER PH ADD ACID SUCH AS VINEGAR OR LEMON JUICE.
TO LOWER PPM ADD PHCORRECTED WATER.
MY HOUSE H20 IS 7.0 SO I ADD 1 CAP FULL [NOT CUP FULL] OF VINEGAR PER GALLON TO LOWER TO 5.5, I THEN LET IT SIT IN THE GROW ROOM WITH THE CAP OFF FOR 2 DAYS, TO ALLOW THE CHLORINE TO EVAPORATE. THEN ADD TO RESEVOIR.
MY BASIC MATH SKILLS SAY THAT IF I HAVE A 5 GALLON RESEVOIR THAT IS AT 1000 Parts Per Million REMOVING 1 GALLON OR 20% FROM THE RESEVOIR AND then replacing that with 1 GALLON OF PH CORRECTED H20 MY PPM SHOULD BE AT 800 PPM OR 20% LOWER


----------



## Greeneyez77 (Apr 15, 2009)

Bro no one here can tell u the perfect ppm/ec/ph level for ur grow, instead u must learn how to understand what the plant is telling you it needs! there are many factors involved, heat, air, water, grow room space,ventelation ect No 2 grows are ever the same!!

for example high heat and good ventelation will evaporate the Ho2 in ur mix causing it to get more n more concentrated everyday. the amount ur resevoir holds and the size of ur space are major factors.

I personally think that its always best to start on a safe level like 
5.5 PH / Tap water here is TDS 7 (first 10days)
then PH 5.8 / TDS 10 (4days)
after 2weeks I then start to UP the nutrient mix every day or so. if the TDS level drops then I know the plant wants more juice! if it goes up then I assume that theres too much nutrient and add more PH balance water. 

I think this method is pretty safe as you can always revert back to ur previouis feeding program if the plant is showing any signs of discompfort.

Remembering any extreme fluctuations will stress ur plants out!!


----------



## trombon84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Do you guys adjust the PH even after you mix the nuts? Coz after I set my water PH at 5.5 - 6.0 and I add the nuts, the PH goes down to 4.5-5.0


----------



## Illegal Smile (Sep 10, 2009)

trombon84 said:


> Do you guys adjust the PH even after you mix the nuts? Coz after I set my water PH at 5.5 - 6.0 and I add the nuts, the PH goes down to 4.5-5.0


I set pH for the res then mix nutes in a half gallon jar with ro water. Then pH that, then add that to res. I never add pH up or down or nutes directly to the res, always mix it in water first then add that.


----------



## Ryantrich89 (Jan 22, 2012)

do i need to check my ppm if im using soil?


----------



## htidwelshy (Apr 20, 2013)

Basically, add ph'd water to dilute the nutrients, which lowers the ppm/ec


----------

